# DFDS Code



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Hope some kind person will advise us of the NEC show code.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

We too are waiting with bated breath and calendar at the ready.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Exciting, isn't it!!


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Oops. Just realised I have got the wrong weekend. Got a bit carried away!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The NEC show starts next Tuesday so I am sure someone will be eager to post any deal code from Tuesday onwards.

Don't forget that last (this?) year DFDS did a deal via The Caravan Club early in January where they were offering crossings at 50% off. I have to admit to availing myself of their generosity :wink:


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

*DFDS Code*

Hi the code for the DFDS Discount is ENEC13


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

see separate thread for the new code

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-146243.html

I've asked that this can now be closed so we have one rolling thread


----------

